# Oberon: language of libretto



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

As far as I know, Oberon had original english libretto. Now, when I own recording of this opera I've noticed that the lyrics are in german. Why's that? 

My recordings incudes Gary Lakes, Ben Heppner, Deborah Voigt, Delores Ziegler, Dwayne Croft.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

The original was English, because he had an engagment in England. He needed the money. However, the libretto was later translated and that's the most frequently preformed one.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks. I thought that I got the wrong thing.


----------

